# The Mournival



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is my rendition of the Mournival from the Horus Heresy series


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

that is rediculously sweet

[[i'm reading the novels now so i might be a wee bit biased]]

but dang that is incredible


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice job Eisen.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Really nice. Who's the Abbadon guy?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

the one in the back with the topknot
he's also the same Abaddon the Despoiler in 40k


----------

